# partner inducing lactation



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi lovely peeps - (please move my post if this is better in another section of the forum)


Any families here had the partner of the tummy mummy induce lactation and share in the breast feeding?  I remember reading about some couple who were thinking about it .... but havent been on FF for yonks!!  


thanks in advance Axx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know of anyone personally however I attended a seminar by Dr Jack Newman a Canadian bfing specialist and he has a specific protocol that he's had many woman follow for inducing breast milk for either adoption or non-birth female partner.  It is a lot of hard work with multiple expressing but also drugs which might be hard to obtaining the UK as the main drug isn't licensed for milk induction, however worth a shot with GP.  Could also use a supplemental nursing system, Medela has one that can be found on amazon.  I hope with our future babies that my wife wants to try to bf although I will have grown the baby.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hey mrsww - yeah   pretty familiar with the Jack Newman stuff   thats cool you saw him!!  what is he like in real life?  
just wondered if there was any personal experience here..
i feel fairly strongly about supporting the primary breast feeding dyad in the first 6 weeks, adn the importance of the partner in this ... and wondering how that might be impacted if trying to get the other mummy b feeding too ... 
but i guess there is no reason why the partner mummy cant induce lactation after the 6 weeks ... or when the feeding and supply and demand is established.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

He is pretty amazing although he's very strong minded and will say quite clearly if he doesn't agree with another opinion, in saying that he's top of the game for breast feeding so he probably deserves to be a bit one minded.

In my opinion both parents are equal but probably best to get feeding established so supplies is sufficient before other parent tries to breast feed.  The non tummy mummy most likely wouldn't ever get full supply so in the early days it would be more about soothing the baby.  There is a tribe in South America where the father will let the baby suckle breast for comfort, non nutritive sucking is very calming for babies.  I think lactation induction takes many weeks so best to start protocol before baby is born and then keep it relaxed and see how it goes.

I think it's a great opportunity to get the bonding with baby however I don't see it as a be all and end all, I see this in my work mothers guilty because they couldnt breast feed and saying they will never bond.  Parents and babies participating in baby massage is great for bonding.


----------



## Yolo (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm also really interested to learn more about induced lactation because if I am lucky enough to conceive (fingers crossed!) I plan to return to work relatively soon after the birth.  My partner, who would be the non bio mum, is planning to give up work and be a full time parent, so if she could also breastfeed that would obviously be ideal.  Does anyone know of any good books on the subject that they could recommend?


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

You can search Dr Jack Newman about induced lactation or other place is www.Kellymom.com full of useful information about breast feeding.  Womanly art of breast feeding book may have info on induced lactation but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi there Leoaimee, I remember you from way back when Lucia was born. How are you?! I am interested in this too and have read around it but not enough to share any gems of wisdom! Hope you're well x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Battenbery!!  and everyone!


Well - they have done pretty well.  They used a lactation aid with expressed breast milk.  and the non tummy mummy has produced tiny amounts of her own milk!!  HOORAY!


however the tummy mummy did have some probs with fast let down and over supply and which took some time to correct.  She felt the pumping to express for her partner was potentially causing issues for her so they decided to not continue.  which i think was a very sad decision for them both.


they did try and get some support from medical professionals and get the prescription drug with the side effect of lactation cant remember the names.


love axxx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a great story, so positive to hear.

I've told my wife she can suckle baby as a soothing thing not necessarily milk.

Shame about the meds I assume domperidone which they don't like to prescribe here.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i know it not the same situation but there are some mums on the surrogacy thread who have induced lactation to feed their babies- pumping and GP prescribe domperidone I believe.  Good Luck


----------

